# Dior Nude Lips



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.fruitylashes.com/rouge-d...ude-lipliner-universel-swatches-review-12861/

  	Here's a couple swatches of the new Dior Nude lip collection. I think they did a great job of creating nudes for various undertones/skintones. I haven't seen them in person yet but I'm sure I'll find one to love when I check them out one day next week. One of the colors Greige is tied to a fundraiser or something like that...


----------



## cheburaha (Sep 16, 2012)

The lipsticks have a divine texture - butter-like. I yet to decide on which color to pick as they all are quite wearble, some with warm pink some with more beige undertones. I purchased a lip liner from the collection - the universal colorless one. Haven't used it yet though - it is completely invisible. The idea is to keep the lipstick at bay-)


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 16, 2012)

I have my heart set on #228 Indiscrete.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 17, 2012)

More swatches
http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...135&tbnw=180&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:93,i:15


----------

